# Psychiatric form given but no family doctor



## Ilyes (25 Sep 2021)

So I indicated that I have had undiagnosed depression over 5 years ago now, and I was given a DND 2770 to fill out. But I only have a school therapist as my proof that I am fit to serve, no recurrence risk etc... My school therapist claims that she is not a psychiatrist nor a family doctor and cannot legally fill it out. And me not having any family doctor, I don't know who to get to sign my 2770. I could just go to a private psychiatrist but even he would only have known me for a couple weeks/months unlike my therapist who has known me for 3+ years. 
I have not and don't take medication or need followup.

Advice?


----------



## Holedigger (25 Sep 2021)

Hi,
You best bet is to talk to a medical personnel at your local CAF recruiting centre. Just give them a call/send an email to ask.


----------

